# Surgically remove Saddle Sore?



## smokinjoe (Sep 14, 2004)

Over the past year i have had a hard knot on my sit bones. Recently a poor saddle fit, long ride with a cheap pair shorts (recipe for disaster) flared it up big time to a full blown saddle sore, two of them side by side. If i rest it goes away but as soon as I return to the bike it returns. I have since gone back to the "ol faithful" saddle. Ive tried steroid topical ointment which makes it better but not entirely.
I have been riding/racing for 8yrs so I do know some about prevention and treatment, bike fit etc for saddle sores. I still got one tho, I know.
I can't ride with the pain it's like sitting on a razor blade. Ive even taken two weeks off the bike, it all but disappears but after a few rides it returns. 
Can a doctor slice it open, dig it out and be done with it? Can a general doctor handle it or should I see a dermotologist? I don't want someone who says he can fix it and make it worse. What the heck is this hard knot? Ive lanced it with sterile technique and got nothing but clear fluid and blood, the swelling goes down but the knot remains. Is the knot dried bacteria? thanks


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Seriously , see a doctor . My two cents .


----------



## JReade (Sep 25, 2009)

Saddle sores = cysts? I had one on the crease of my leg and butt, was just a lump, then after a long ride it inflamed to a baseball sized lump. It felt as you described. I did warm compresses and then went to the walk in clinic, they lanced it, it was two days later it stopped draining. See a doc.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

I had one "down there" and my doc put me on a two week antibiotic treatment. That cleared it up. It was an infected something or other.


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

Look up "sitz bath". Soak your fanny in bathtub filled (6 to 8 inches) with hot as you can stand water, a cup of epsom salt. Twenty minute soak and saddle sores are gone.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

see a doctor and its an abscess, not a cyst, for what its worth. 

i recently had this issue, was treated by a doctor with antiobiotics and therefore, because it worked, did not need it lanced fully. though in general, antiobiotics have a really hard time helping as they have a hard time getting through abscess but if slightly lanced, self or from doctor, its a good idea to get meds.

to the extent it does go down after lancing and/or antibiotics and/or just not riding for a bit, at least use something like Bag Balm (about 8 bucks) on your area pre ride and post shower and it may be the ticket - it has worked for me great. I did 3 consecutive long days of riding last week and was worried but i had no issues.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

smokinjoe said:


> Over the past year i have had a hard knot on my sit bones. Recently a poor saddle fit, long ride with a cheap pair shorts (recipe for disaster) flared it up big time to a full blown saddle sore, two of them side by side. If i rest it goes away but as soon as I return to the bike it returns. I have since gone back to the "ol faithful" saddle. Ive tried steroid topical ointment which makes it better but not entirely.
> I have been riding/racing for 8yrs so I do know some about prevention and treatment, bike fit etc for saddle sores. I still got one tho, I know.
> I can't ride with the pain it's like sitting on a razor blade. Ive even taken two weeks off the bike, it all but disappears but after a few rides it returns.
> Can a doctor slice it open, dig it out and be done with it? Can a general doctor handle it or should I see a dermotologist? I don't want someone who says he can fix it and make it worse. What the heck is this hard knot? Ive lanced it with sterile technique and got nothing but clear fluid and blood, the swelling goes down but the knot remains. Is the knot dried bacteria? thanks


google rectal abcess, anal abcess, anal fistula....

See a very good doctor and get refered to a colorectal surgeon...

It can be a hellish result.


----------



## Jonboy99 (Jul 18, 2005)

It could be a whole shedload of things. You need to see a doctor. Dermatologists don't touch this stuff, in the UK at least.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Jonboy99 said:


> It could be a whole shedload of things. You need to see a doctor. Dermatologists don't touch this stuff, in the UK at least.


the UK doesnt have dentists either I hear 

You would be fine, assuming its truly a saddle sore, seeing a dermatologist, urologist (which I saw as i wanted to take no chances), or if you have a lame HMO your GP would be fine.


----------



## Jonboy99 (Jul 18, 2005)

We are blessed with such fine genes we don't need dentists.  A "hard knot" containing clear fluid and blood which then reaccumulates doesn't sound like a saddle sore though. Leave the derms to their eczema - if it can't be fixed by steroid creams and wraps it'll bring them out in a cold sweat.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

Go doctor, yes they can take it out and more over if its recurrent like you describe. its not a big deal, open, stitches and done.
They might want to shoot it with an injection of steroids/anti-inflamatory but I think its worthless and will come back.


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

Go to the doctor.

Could be a pilonidal cyst. My brother had one about a year ago. He said it wasn't a very pleasant experience, but he had it surgically removed and it's fine now.


----------



## nbrennan (Oct 31, 2006)

you shouldn't be lancing anything unless you've got an MD. lancing and excision is out of the scope of practice of many medical professionals and care providers, including many nurses and all EMTs. 
Improper lancing will just create scar tissue which may be the "knot" you describe. Removing it or lancing it without compression will just allow the void that is left to refill. Let a doctor do it!

fwiw when I was riding the TransAm trail hot sulfur springs made my saddle sores disappear like magic. I also made sure to regularly rinse my shorts to remove salt, an abrasive and irritant, and sanitize them with a non-detergant alcohol-based agent.


----------

